# Palatka, FL - #49 Pete, M 1-2 yr., Putnam Co AS



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

Can someone help me post this picture?


I believe this is a heartstick shelter with no sedation.

Cage 49, German shepherd, male, 1-2 years old, owner give-up, Pete, very nice.

From a volunteer:
Thanks for looking and forwarding.To rescue one of these animals, contact the shelter by Monday, July 7. Many will begin to be put to sleep on Tuesday, July 8. The shelter number is 386-329-0399, or email at [email protected]. If you get the answer machine please leave a message and the shelter's staff will return the call as soon as possible.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Putnam County Animal Shelter, Palatka, FL. Young M*

Its giving an error message. Post the petfinder address, and maybe I can help.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Putnam County Animal Shelter, Palatka, FL. Young M*

Here's the pic link, you have to put the tags on as part of the link.

http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos691/1/71/17/94/68/6/668941771112_0_BG.jpg?


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Putnam County Animal Shelter, Palatka, FL. Young M*

The above link is coming up "forbidden" for me.


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Putnam County Animal Shelter, Palatka, FL. Young M*

I can email anyone his picture- he is very handsome.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Putnam County Animal Shelter, Palatka, FL. Young M*

if you e-mail his picture to me i will post it.

[email protected]

Do you have a link to his petfinder?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Putnam County Animal Shelter, Palatka, FL. Young M*

Unless they just changed policy in the last couple of weeks they do give a sedation shot first.


----------

